# Light upgrade fluval Roma 125



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

Hello all

I have been out of the game for a while due to moving exec  and I nearly bought a fluval 3.0 planted light.

I questioned myself would this give enough light to have a go at carpet plants. At the moment I have the standard two tube setup that came with the tank and co2 injection that I have just setup again so what is left of the plants is looking rather sad

I don't think a twinstar  light would fit the width I do also not fancy trying to remove the rim off of the tank 

Last time I looked the grow beams might work but that was a few years back


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

Does your tank have internal bracing or an inner lid?
If so,you could get the pendant version of twinstar..and just rest it on top.
That's what I had to do with my tank.


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

No brace or inner lid

There is an inner lip that you can attach cable clips to but it's only a few mm wide


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

I've had similar,were I've cut a couple of pieces of metal to fit tight across the width.
That was only to rest tubes on...though.
Not sure I'd fancy doing it with a twinstar,unless there was an inner lid.


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

I am open to all makes, I gave up doing my own research I was going to go the fluval plant 3.0 I don't know if it will achieve what I'm after in the first post, will I notice the difference
Then came here and there is loads of different suggestions


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

I've got a 3.0 if you want it.
I've blown the transformer though.
Don't know if you can get a replacement


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

How did you find it, what's the reason you changed is it you simply blew it up

I hate this stuff I always want the best thing for the job but this lighting stuff seems to ba mine field


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

Tbh..I don't rate them.
The tank looked yellow.

I've actually got 2(No transformers)and both are going in the skip,next time I go to the tip.

You're quite welcome to try one
CBA with posting


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

Hmmmm not a fan of yellow light

How come the transforms blew


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

I've got a dodgy socket in the house.
It's ok if nobody touches it..but somebody touched it.
Bought another light..swapped the transformer over,then somebody touched it again.


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

Probably plugging the Hoover in


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

Ah at least it's not a fault, so if you ignore the yellow tank was plant growth ok


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

They'll grow plants.

I'd say they're in the medium category..No more.


----------



## fredwi (9 Feb 2020)

Ah I will do some more reading


----------



## john dory (9 Feb 2020)

If I were you,I'd get a tank that enables you to use the light you really want.
The 3.0 is a compromise imo


----------

